# Mandala Seeds - Satori Grow



## SnowWhite (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Folks,

I've finally got around to starting my 2nd grow. This time, I'll be growing Satori seeds from Mandala.

Here's the breeders info on the strain if you're interested...

Satori

I popped the seeds straight into a nice potting mix last Friday. I am using Murphy's multi purpose compost this time with some perlite and vermiculite added to the mix. I spent a lot of cash on Canna soil for my first grow, so I'm trying to save some money this time by just using a general multi purpose compost. 3 bags for a tenner, instead of 1 bag for 15 quid!! I've also added some perlite and vermiculite to the mix as well.

Mandala have some excellent growing guidlelines on their website, which I plan to follow as closely as possible. I have got myself an EC truncheon and will be monitoring my salt levels in my water and nutrient solution for this grow. Mandala say you should never feed at an EC higher than 0.8 in soil.

"With a nutrient solution of 0,6-0,8 EC you can't do much wrong unless you make a mistake with the feeding frequency"

My tap water after standing has a PH of 7.4 and 0.7 EC. After PH-ing my water down to 6.5, EC is at 0.8. This means I will need to use mineral water when feeding to keep the EC down around 0.8. Mineral water has a very low salt concentration (low EC), so I will be able to add nutrients to the solution and still keep the EC around 0.8 for feeding to the plants.

This all sounds like a lot of hassle, but Mandala strains have low nutrient requirements, so I won't actually be feeding them that much anyway. That's the plan anyway.

Incidentaly, I also have some Mandala Hashberry seeds too, but I will get the Satori's sexed and out of my veg space before I start the Hashberry's off.

So anyway........here's a few pics of my progress so far.....4 days in soil and 2 have broken the surface already!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 18, 2007)

This dude grows some nice plants. Watch this one.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jul 19, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> This dude grows some nice plants. Watch this one.


HAHA, I hope I don't fuck this one up now! No pressure!! Cheers Smoker mate, I'll try not to dissapoint anyway.

3 of my babies are out of the soil now and are doing fine so far. 1 seems to be pushing the soil up a bit, starting to come up. The other 2 are still sleeping! Hopefully they will all be out of the soil by tomorrow.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a quick update at the end of Week 1. It's now 8 days since I popped my Satori's into the soil.

2 are still sleeping!! 1 was a bit slow to surface, took 6 days. The first 3 were out of the soil within 3 days.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a quick update so I don't get too far behind on my journal entries! I'm so busy at the moment, I'm struggling to keep it up to date.

I nearly killed all my little Satori babies last week!! I had to go away with work for the week and I only remembered to ask my mrs to water them the once. They really needed 2 x waterings while I was away! So when I got back home at the weekend and went to check on them, I found some very sorry looking seedlings indeed. The first set of young fan leaves were very brown and crispy as the plant had sucked all the moisture out trying to keep the rest of the plant alive I guess. The rest of the leaves were still green (ish), but were all very limp and shrivelled up!

So I gave them all a good drink and a few hours later they were looking much better again, except for the crispy first set of young fan leaves which I know won't recover now, but I'm not bothered about them anyway.

Out of the 6 seeds I planted, 4 are doing just fine and I'm hoping these are my 4 girls. 1 is a runt and the 6th one never made it out of the soil, hopefully 2 of my males....fingers crossed anyway!

I'll get some pics up soon when I get chance.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 30, 2007)

ooh! those are the two mandala strains i'm most interested in growing (well, and mandala #1)... so i'll be keeping a close eye on this thread

best of luck!!!


----------



## babygro (Aug 2, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> My tap water after standing has a PH of 7.4 and 0.7 EC. After PH-ing my water down to 6.5, EC is at 0.8. This means I will need to use mineral water when feeding to keep the EC down around 0.8. Mineral water has a very low salt concentration (low EC), so I will be able to add nutrients to the solution and still keep the EC around 0.8 for feeding to the plants.


You got it!

Mineral water 'should' have an EC of around 0.2-0.3 ish, so that leaves you about 0.6ish for nutrients. You could also try using say 50/50 distilled/tap water or 70/30 distilled tap water. Tap water still has decent quantities of Mg in it.

I also agree on ditching the Canna soil - it's good stuff, as is Allmix, but it's way over-priced for what it is.

Did you dig up the ones that didn't show and have a look? Because you know I had exactly the same problem with mine - I dug it up and put it back in and it sprouted and became my best plant - go figure.

Also runts aren't always runts - the slowest growing plant in my previous grow turned out to be the only female.

I also think now that pre-soaking these seeds might improve their germination rate.

Anyway, glad to see you're underway - if you get any problems I might be able to help with - you know where I am 

Best of luck with the Satoris - I know you're gonna be as happy with them as I am with mine


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 3, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> ooh! those are the two mandala strains i'm most interested in growing (well, and mandala #1)... so i'll be keeping a close eye on this thread
> 
> best of luck!!!


Thanks Ian mate.....I'm really pleased with the Satori's so far. I'm itching to start off my Hashberries too, but I have to be smart about it....I just don't have the space at the moment! Day 21 picture update to follow very shorlty!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 3, 2007)

babygro said:


> Also runts aren't always runts - the slowest growing plant in my previous grow turned out to be the only female.
> 
> I also think now that pre-soaking these seeds might improve their germination rate.
> 
> ...


Hey bbg, thanks for checking in on my grow. My runt is doing great now actually and is starting to catch up with the others. Last one never made it at all though. Duff seed I reckon. It looked a little small and dodgy when I planted it and I was going to select a better looking one instead, but I didn't want to discriminate too much. Good things.....small packages and all that crap!! HAHAHAHA! Obviously not in this case!! Anyway, 5/6 aint too bad. I did get 10/10 with my snow whites using the wet towell method! so something to think about anyway.

I might try the wet towel method with my hasberries and see how they get on. They've been sitting in my cupboard for a couple of months now, so I know they're not as fresh as they could be. Pictures coming next, so you can see how my little satoris are doing for yourself. Laters!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 3, 2007)

*Update - 3 weeks - Day 21*

So it's been 3 weeks since I popped my Satoris into the dirt. I nearly dehydrated and killed them all in the 2nd week, but I'm glad to say they've recovered really well and are doing great. Only 5 out of my 6 planted seeds made it. 1 was a runt, but is catching up now, I think it could still put the others to shame!

The "runt" is the back middle one in the attahced pics.

I've not fed any nutes yet, just been watered with standing tap water PH'd to 6.5 and nothing else. They are in need of a repot now though and I'll be doing this later today or tomorrow. The new fresh soil will keep them nicely fed for a couple more weeks yet so I still won't be using any nutes.

Anyway....here's the pics after 21 days from seed.....


----------



## morp (Aug 3, 2007)

lookin nice and healthy there sw, nice to see someone else on here with hashberry.. good luck with it and im a subscriber!


----------



## turbo (Aug 3, 2007)

so far so good man keep up the good work they are looking great


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 3, 2007)

What lights are they livin under SW? They look tight...Nice work so far


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Morp, Turbo....thanks for stopping by my journal.

daddychrisg, cheers mate....I'm vegging under 2 x 125W blue spec envirolites. Envirolites indoor growing envirolite grow lights reflectors for more info


----------



## turbo (Aug 4, 2007)

no problem man if you need any help let me know


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 5, 2007)

Do you have a nice hood for those envirolights? I have not looked into a distributor for the US. We seem to have a harder time getting those larger CFL's over here.. I can't give up my 400w MH for veg! Talk about growth! But in the summer it get's a bit warm, so those enviro's look pretty nice ... Cheers, thanks for the info...


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 6, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Do you have a nice hood for those envirolights? I have not looked into a distributor for the US. We seem to have a harder time getting those larger CFL's over here.. I can't give up my 400w MH for veg! Talk about growth! But in the summer it get's a bit warm, so those enviro's look pretty nice ... Cheers, thanks for the info...


Yeah, I got a double reflector with 2 x E40 fittings for the bulbs and it just plugs direct into the mains. You could also check out eco lights which are basically the same....Ecotechnics UK Ltd

These big CFL grow lamps put out very little heat and you can literally have them 2-3 inches off your plants.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 6, 2007)

I repotted my Satoris last Friday (Day 21) to 6" pots. They've not been fed any nutes yet, just PH'd (6.5) water every 2-3 days.

I'm very pleased with how they're doing so far! 

*Picture Update - Day 24*

The middle front one is my "runt"
The small pot on the left is my dead seed that never made it.  
For all the others growth is very similar so far and they are looking good!


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 6, 2007)

I wish we could fast forward this thread and hear about how the smoke is! Looks great so far SW, keep up the love!


----------



## trapper (Aug 6, 2007)

ive read quite a bit about mandela seeds,they seem to have put in the time and effort going to india to get good breeding and then stableizing the strains,i wish i could grow some,baby grow is growing them too,im waiting to see how they end up.


----------



## madcow (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful,keep up the good work and good luck!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 7, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> I wish we could fast forward this thread and hear about how the smoke is! Looks great so far SW, keep up the love!


Thanks man,,,,I wish I could fast forward the grow as well! I would love to taste this stuff and have my hashberry's ready too. However...patience is a virtue and good things will come to those who wait!!  .....and take care of their plants!



trapper said:


> ive read quite a bit about mandela seeds,they seem to have put in the time and effort going to india to get good breeding and then stableizing the strains,i wish i could grow some,baby grow is growing them too,im waiting to see how they end up.


Yeah, it was babygrow who put me onto the mandala seeds actually. After reading up on the mandala strains, I really liked the sound of the breeders and their seeds, and of course the very cheap prices!



madcow said:


> Beautiful,keep up the good work and good luck!


Thanks man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey all,

I can't be bothered to resize my photos anymore to upload them as "attachments", so this time I've uploaded some pics to one of these photo sharing sites and it seems to work quite well! You can click on the thumbnails below and then you will get the full size, un-edited image! COOOOLLLL!!! Just wait for the bud shots!!! .....a little way to go before then though I'm afraid!

I think the plant in the front right of these pics is starting to show some mild signs of Mg deficiency, not seen in any of the others yet. This one is also the 'runt'! I'm just keeping an eye on it for now, but will foilar feed with some Epsom Salts if it gets any worse.

Apart from that they're all doing very well and I'm pleased with their growth. Time really flies, I can't believe it's nearly been a month already.....this is Day 27 from seed!!


----------



## babygro (Aug 9, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Apart from that they're all doing very well and I'm pleased with their growth. Time really flies, I can't believe it's nearly been a month already.....this is Day 27 from seed!!


Looking very good Sw, don't think it's Mg looks like water splashes to me but I can't see it very clearly.

Just look at those stem thicknesses


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a strain that produces a fuckin trunk, and I was wondering if it is wasted energy to have so much mass developed in the stem..Just a thought.. Sorry to bump your thread SW, but I think there is over qualified growers watching this thread! BTW SW, @ this point, between what BG and you have produced with the Satori, I am going to have to get some on order today! Happy growing..


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 9, 2007)

babygro said:


> Looking very good Sw, don't think it's Mg looks like water splashes to me but I can't see it very clearly.
> 
> Just look at those stem thicknesses


Thanks mate......thick stems, for FAT buds! HEHEHEHE  I've spent some time today dribbling over the Mandala Satori gallery pics! I can't wait till mine are like that!!

What looks like water splashes in the lowest fan leaves, is in fact just leaf damage from when they got very dehydrated and nearly died in week 2. The first set of fan leaves on the other bigger plants were totally dead and shrivelled and I removed them. But as this plant was smaller anyway (the runt), it needed less water so it lasted a bit longer with less damage to the leaves, bascially what you can see now. A bit of water and they all recovered well actually. You can't really see the Mg def in these pics, it is very mild. If it gets any worse I'll take some better pics so you can see for yourself.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 9, 2007)

You better keep those babies alive and healthy SW! I am fixed on this thread, and can't wait to see them next week! GL


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 10, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> You better keep those babies alive and healthy SW! I am fixed on this thread, and can't wait to see them next week! GL


Thanks for following my grow mate, I really enjoy keeping a journal and sharing the progress with you folks on here!  I don't talk about it to anyone else, for obvious reasons and my mrs gets really bored if I even mention my plants, so I don't even go there anymore! 

This site is the only place I get to chat about my grow, with people who are actually interested, and can't report me to the cops or hassle me for weed all the time!! I love it!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's a "macro" shot of my suspected Mg deficiency in one of my Satoris. The pics a little blurry, but you can still see it. Click on thumbnail to enlarge.



They will all need a drink later today, so I'm just going to give them all some natural spring water as it contains some nice trace minerals, including Mg. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## babygro (Aug 10, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Here's a "macro" shot of my suspected Mg deficiency in one of my Satoris. The pics a little blurry, but you can still see it. Click on thumbnail to enlarge.


Mg starts at the leaf tips, and that still looks like water spots to me or a hangover of your old under-watering problem.

I don't think it's anything to worry about at the moment.

One other thing you may to consider - is the final height of the plants. I think I flowered mine a little too late and they've got too tall for my area really. I switched to 12/12 in the second day of week 8, which was about a week too late in my mind.

Just be conscious of the height you have and the height of the plants prior to flowering.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 10, 2007)

babygro said:


> Mg starts at the leaf tips, and that still looks like water spots to me or a hangover of your old under-watering problem.
> 
> I don't think it's anything to worry about at the moment.


I'm not really worried, whatever it may be, I'm just keeping a close eye on it. Still no signs of it in any of the other plants. Maybe I did just splash some water, but I'm pretty careful not to. I'll let you know if it gets any worse anyway.



babygro said:


> One other thing you may to consider - is the final height of the plants. I think I flowered mine a little too late and they've got too tall for my area really. I switched to 12/12 in the second day of week 8, which was about a week too late in my mind.


Yeah, I've been thinking about height actually, having been watching your grow. I was thinking another 2 weeks, then take cuttings and repot to final pots, veg for one more week, then flower. So that would put me in week 7 anyway, like you suggest. I've got quite a bit of head room in my flowering space, so hopefully I'll be ok. I just need to get my shit sorted for taking cuttings/clones....and I will also start off my hashberry's at week 6/7. Can't wait!


----------



## babygro (Aug 10, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about height actually, having been watching your grow. I was thinking another 2 weeks, then take cuttings and repot to final pots, veg for one more week, then flower. So that would put me in week 7 anyway, like you suggest.


Yeah, just keep an eye on it for it getting worse.

That's the main reason mine vegged for longer that I ideally wanted - I was waiting to take cuttings and there wasn't enough strong cuttings to take.

The big advantage of vegging them that long was that they all showed sex in veg before switching to 12/12 - handy for getting rid of the males and giving the females more room.

What you're planning on doing sounds ideal.

My moms are coming on great, I'll try and get a pic for later - and I need to take clones now ready for when the main plants finish, so I can swop them straight over. I'm going to SOG these - should be interesting.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 10, 2007)

babygro said:


> My moms are coming on great, I'll try and get a pic for later - and I need to take clones now ready for when the main plants finish, so I can swop them straight over. I'm going to SOG these - should be interesting.


Interesting indeed, looking at your colas so far, SOG should work very well!!. Yeah man, get some pics of your moms up on your journal...I'd like to see them!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 14, 2007)

I filmed my Satoris with my mobile phone for a laugh!.......and here it is.....my first ever VIDEO update!! LOL!!! 

Day 32.....in the grow cupboard!


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 14, 2007)

SW,That was sweet! I will look into setting up a video up load myself after seeing that! OH' yeah the plants look very happy!


----------



## babygro (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Interesting indeed, looking at your colas so far, SOG should work very well!!. Yeah man, get some pics of your moms up on your journal...I'd like to see them!


Pics are up there 

Took clones last night - 8 of them. Decided to do a rooting test, 3 in Riot clubes, 2 in Westlands MP + JI + handful of perlite, and 3 in a new seedling compost I picked up recently - Genie No1 + handful of perlite. Will be interesting to compare the results to my benchmark Riot cubes.

The colas on two of the plants are now so heavy they won't stand up on their own! 

I also took a sample of one of the Satori's at the weekend. Man that is some fucking good weed, smoked as smooth as a babys bottom in baby oil - unbeleivable! And that was a microwave dried bit of bud - fuck knows what it's going to be like properly dried and cured!

Only two weeks to go now, can't happen soon enough, that's if there's any left to harvest 

You're in for a real treat here Sw!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 15, 2007)

babygro said:


> You're in for a real treat here Sw!


I just can't wait!


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 15, 2007)

My satori seeds should be here early next week, and I will start a SoG right away! I also picked up the Sadhu, but I am going to have to wait 4 weeks to pop them!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 16, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> My satori seeds should be here early next week, and I will start a SoG right away! I also picked up the Sadhu, but I am going to have to wait 4 weeks to pop them!


Nice man. It'll be good to see the Sadhu as well. Someone just needs to grow some Speed Queen and a bit of Mandala #1 and we'd have most of the Mandala strains covered on here I think  You keeping a journal?

Before you start a SoG, you will really need to find a good mother. Is that your plan? SoG really needs to be started from clones so ALL your plants grow the same and feed the same. Otherwise your life could get tricky. Have a word with babgro...he's gonna do a SoG and has already selected his mom's! Good luck with it all though. I think you will be very happy with your Mandala seeds!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 16, 2007)

My Satori's are coming along nicely and I'm very pleased with the progress.

Today I gave them all a misting with a very light BioBozz Alg-a-mic foilar feed. It's just an organic vitiality booster with loads of trace nutrients, I think it's from seaweed extract. They seem to be liking it though. I can't tell you the EC of the feed, as my cheap EC meter has packed up!!!  But it was a very light dose, around 0.3ml per litre.

I'll probably give them their first feed of Bio Grow to the soil soon. I nearly fed them today, but I thought I'd do the light foilar feed first.

The side shoots are really starting to develop nicely now as well, which is great as I want to take some cuttings next week. I could take cuttings from a couple of the plants already, but I'm going to wait till next week when they are all ready.

Here's some pics anyway. The plant in the middle is my 'runt' and is still a lot shorter then the others, I've had to rasie her up a bit, but she's getting bushy as hell!! The foilage is so thick.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good so far, really nice compact plants. I usually find that if you underestimate that smaller one it will come back and bite you, because it may well turn out to be your best fem.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Looking good so far, really nice compact plants. I usually find that if you underestimate that smaller one it will come back and bite you, because it may well turn out to be your best fem.


Thanks ngt, I appreciate your comments  I'm actually hoping for big things from my little plant. It might be small, but it's packing on so much bulk! It's growing kind of sideways at a bit of an angle, which I kind of like too. It's certainly different! I do hope it's a girl anyway. It will be interesting to see how it clones/roots, cos it started life being a proper little freak......bless!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 16, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks ngt, I appreciate your comments  I'm actually hoping for big things from my little plant. It might be small, but it's packing on so much bulk! It's growing kind of sideways at a bit of an angle, which I kind of like too. It's certainly different! I do hope it's a girl anyway. It will be interesting to see how it clones/roots, cos it started life being a proper little freak......bless!!


I have a freak too, i don't know if it's how yours was, i just posted a picture of it in my journal.


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I have a freak too, i don't know if it's how yours was, i just posted a picture of it in my journal.


Nope, mine was totally different to yours. It didn't germinate till day 9 or 10, at least 4-5 days after all the others, and then the first young leaves were so deformed and a very light green colour, almost yellow. But she's getting a lot better looking with age!


----------



## babygro (Aug 16, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Nope, mine was totally different to yours. It didn't germinate till day 9 or 10, at least 4-5 days after all the others, and then the first young leaves were so deformed and a very light green colour, almost yellow. But she's getting a lot better looking with age!


Sounds a lot like the Satori I got! 

Germinated in about the same time frame after all the others as you described and also started life with very light coloured green leaves, also like yours! The upside is, that plant turned out to be the most vigorous and healthy plant of pretty much all of them and will probably yield the most - it's certainly the tallest!

Keep your fingers crossed yours turns out the same


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 17, 2007)

babygro said:


> Sounds a lot like the Satori I got!
> 
> Germinated in about the same time frame after all the others as you described and also started life with very light coloured green leaves, also like yours! The upside is, that plant turned out to be the most vigorous and healthy plant of pretty much all of them and will probably yield the most - it's certainly the tallest!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed yours turns out the same


Very odd....it must of got bred in to the strain somewhere along the line. It's all good though, growth is certainly vigorous and there's loads of good shoots for cuttings. I just hope it's a girl too!!

I actually took an early unexpected cutting last night. I was getting pissed off with my tallest plant (had about a 1-2 inches on the others) making me raise my lights....so I thought I'd just top the fucker! And instead of throwing the top away, I dipped it in a bit of clonex and dumed it in one of my root riot cubes that I purchased the other day. It's now just sitting on a window ledge in my small propagator. Hopefully it will root nicely and turn out to be a girl as well! The growth on this one is very nice as well actually. I know being the tallest it will probably turn out male, but I will keep my fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## turbo (Aug 17, 2007)

looking nice so far man


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 21, 2007)

turbo said:


> looking nice so far man


Thanks turbo....I'm well pleased with their progress!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 21, 2007)

It's the middle of week 5. 39 days since I popped the seeds into the dirt and it's starting to get interesting now! I'm pretty certain I'm seeing some pre-flowers developing, but I'm not toally sure on them yet, so I'm not going to comment any more on this for now.

I am seeing some slight N and Mg def, so I've given them all a nice light feed of Bio Grow (1ml/litre) and also foliar fed some Epsom Salts with a very light Alg-a-mic dose. I think they will like this feed a lot! They'll be getting nice fresh soil soon as well, they will like this even more!

My roots are starting to poke out the bottom of my 6" pots, so I know they are very ready for the final repot, which will be happening on Friday. I'm going for a 10l (aprox 2.5 gal) final pot size this time. Last grow I used 15l (aprox 4 gal) pots for flowering, but I think 10l will work much better for me in my space this time, but we'll see.

Here's some pics anyway.....

Front left is the one I topped.
Middle one is my 'runt'....this plant is insane, it's going to be be a BUSH!! Please be a girl!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 24, 2007)

Lots of work has been done for my Satori grow today......my flowering space had just been sat empty and untouched since I harvested my first grow. So I had to give it a very good clean out and also make some modifications before my Satoris go in there. I've now installed a 4" fan for my intake, this should give me better control of my temps. I just had some passive vents before.

So here's my new intake...YAY!  It's doing very well on this hot August day!



All the Satoris are now in their new home as well and repotted up to 11l (3 gal) pots, using the same soil mix as before. The root growth was crazy!!

 

They are now under a 400W Grolux HPS.

I was going to take some cuttings today as well, but I have to go away next week with work, so I won't be able to give the cuttings the attention they will need. But when I am back next week I will take some cuttings then.

I plan to switch to 12/12 a week on Monday.....that will make it 7 1/2 weeks veg!


----------



## SylvanElf (Aug 24, 2007)

Snowhite, great grow here and unreal plants.... thick and bushy! Anyway two questions for you and if they are somwhere in your journal I apologize as I did not see it. 1. How long after germ did you wait to put them under the 400W Grolux? 2. Have you been using the Growlux the entire veg period and do you plan to flower with it? Keep it up!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 24, 2007)

nice work on the Inline fan! Got mine not to long ago, its makes suck a big differnce!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snowhite, great grow here and unreal plants.... thick and bushy! Anyway two questions for you and if they are somwhere in your journal I apologize as I did not see it. 1. How long after germ did you wait to put them under the 400W Grolux? 2. Have you been using the Growlux the entire veg period and do you plan to flower with it? Keep it up!


Thanks mate. They went under the 400W HPS just on Friday. Till then, they had been under 2 x 125W envirolites.



mattso101 said:


> nice work on the Inline fan! Got mine not to long ago, its makes suck a big differnce!


Cheers matt...yeah, it really helps. But my grow room still gets a bit hot in the middle of a hot summers days to be honest. But that is why I am growing the Mandala genetics, because they are supposed to be very heat tolerant. We'll see....it's gonna be another hot day today!


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 31, 2007)

It's been a week since I potted up my Satori's and they're loving it. The growth over the last week has been incredible!! I'm well pleased.

I'm still not certain of my femlaes yet, I am being patient/cautious with this for now. I will just put them all into flower and see how they turn out. I think I will change to 12/12 on Monday, but I might leave it another week to let roots fill out in the new pots a bit more.

I took cuttings yesterday from the lower branches. They are now in my propagator. I'm just used root riot cubes and a bit of clonex rooting hormone, and misting with mineral water.

The plant I topped/cloned a couple of weeks has taken roots now  It took 14 days exactly for a tiny root to poke out of the root riot cube. I'm gonna leave this one a few more days to develop some stronger roots, then I will pot it up into some nice soil. I'm really hoping this one is a girl, cos she'll make a great mother I think....and it's 2 weeks ahead of any of the other cuttings I've just taken. Please be a girl!!

Anyways, here's some pics.....

Clones



And all the others...


----------



## SylvanElf (Aug 31, 2007)

Snowhite, so what made you decide to veg for 7 weeks over the usuall, from what I have read, 6 weeks? Was it size or did they start to auto-flower?


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 31, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snowhite, so what made you decide to veg for 7 weeks over the usuall, from what I have read, 6 weeks? Was it size or did they start to auto-flower?


Auto flower? No mate...I'm not growing a low-ryder here.

Slightly longer veg, for better roots = better buds!!  Just how I like to do it. Each to their own though!

Obviously if head room in my grow space was a concern, I would flower sooner, but I'm still ok on the height front.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 3, 2007)

Today is Day 1 of flowering!! I have just changed my timer for the 12/12 cycle. Happy Days!!  

Ideally, I would like to have left them a few more days to root out into their bigger pots a bit more, but I don't want them to get any bigger now before flowering.

I think I have identified one male so far, but I will give it a few days in flower to be sure. My suspect male, is of course the plant I topped a few weeks back, that I have a rooted clone of. Typical!! I always kind of knew that this one would be male though as this plant was really trying to grow TALL!

Some pictures to mark the start of flowering will follow shortly!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 4, 2007)

Just a quick update on the girl count....

Satori #3 and #4 confirmed today as girls. I have found some tiny white pistils coming through about half way up! YAY!! 

Satori #1, I'm sure is male, but not quite 100% sure. I'm still watching this one.

Satori #2 and #5 are still unconfirmed. Maybe get confirmation on these in the next days or so. Fingers crossed! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 4, 2007)

SnowWhite, what temps are you running, max day and min night, for flowering?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 5, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> SnowWhite, what temps are you running, max day and min night, for flowering?


31 degrees C max day (can get hotter on hot days, but Mandala strains can take it) Average around 28 degrees C (ish!)

9 degrees C was my minimum temp the other night, so I've now put my greenhouse heater on during the night, which keeps my night time temps around 17 degrees C.

I'm growing in my garden shed, which is why I need a little heater to take the edge off now the nights are getting a bit colder.


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, a bit hotter than I expected but you are right, the Mandala site does talk about the better heat tolerance thier strains have. A heater!?! man it is still pushing 90F here in the day and just around 70F at night, sucks.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 6, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Wow, a bit hotter than I expected but you are right, the Mandala site does talk about the better heat tolerance thier strains have. A heater!?! man it is still pushing 90F here in the day and just around 70F at night, sucks.


Yeah, it's a bit hotter than I would like it during the day to be honest, but that was part of the reason for me choosing Mandala strains, becasue of their heat resistance. It will be better for me in Winter, it's a lot easier to keep a grow room warm!

Yep, I'm afraid I need a heater too! I only run it for a few hours during the night on it's lowest setting. With outside night time temps down to 9C (48F) in the UK at the moment, I need it.

I thought about running my lights at night instead of a heater, but this is just not practical for me with the daily checks that I like to do in my grow space.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 6, 2007)

Just took some more pics, not really much change except some good growth and a bit of stretching, but i like to take pics anyway  Check it out.......


  

btw....I've done very little feeding so far. Only a small amount of BioGrow around week 4/5-ish and a little Alg-a-mic and Epsom salt foilar feeding, apart from that, they've just been feeding from my nice soil. I will probably give them a light feed of BioGrow and Bloom this weekend.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 7, 2007)

Some clone pics....just one week old. 



Another week and they should have some good roots! I should also be sure of all my males by then as well, so I will know which ones to keep. I will then select a mother plant to keep in veg for further cuttings and then just flower all the other female clones. Nice!

I planted 4 of my Hashberry seeds into some soil 3 days ago as well. 2 of them are already coming up  Gonna start a new journal for my Hashberry's though I think


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, hashberry! Thats the next strain on my list to grow. I will follow that journal.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 9, 2007)

Satori #1 - Confirmed male and killed today  I have it's rooted clone still to kill as well.

Satori #2 - Suspect male, to be killed shortly in the next day or so.....and all clones.

Satori #3, #4 and #5 all confirmed FEMALES!! 

My #3, #4 and #5 Satori (female) clones are all doing great and are showing roots through the cubes now as well  I will pot them up into soil in a couple of days time.

My 4 Hasberry's I potted in the week were all out of the soil on day 3-4! New journal to be started shortly for these babies.

And a final bit of news which I'm very excited about.....I'm setting myself a challenge and have decided to grow a classic African, pure land race sativa for my next strain, Malawi Gold! Seeds turned up yesterday, I just need to wait a few weeks before I can start them off.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2007)

And then there were 4.....Day 59 from seed....1 week flowering!

  


I'm still not certain on the sex of Satori #2. I think it's a boy though, but obviously I want to be sure. I'll be happy with 3 out of 5 females anyway! 

That will also leave me with 9 healthy female clones that I can select a mother from and then just flower the rest.


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 10, 2007)

Snowhite. I continue to enjoy this grow! What is the smell like for these girls? When did they start to really smell? Also, you probably mentioned it earlier in the journal, but I have read many since following yours, but what type of soil did you use for the grow and could you give a rundown of your pot size progression to date? Thanks m8!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 10, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snowhite. I continue to enjoy this grow! What is the smell like for these girls? When did they start to really smell? Also, you probably mentioned it earlier in the journal, but I have read many since following yours, but what type of soil did you use for the grow and could you give a rundown of your pot size progression to date? Thanks m8!


Glad you're enjoying it......me too! 

It smells like lovely sweet, fresh marijuana.....it's very nice! They started smelling pretty early on from about week 3 ish....and the smell just keeps getting stronger 

I'm just using a general multi purpose compost without any added ferts or 'moisture control'. It's a pretty standard peat based potting mix, 3 bags for a tenner from the local garden centre. I also mixed in a little perlite for improved drainage and aeration. For the pot sizes; I started off in 3" pots, then potted up to 6" pots and finally, 9" pots (11litres/3gal) for flowering.


----------



## SylvanElf (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, that sounds wonderful and I wish I could enjoy the smell (and bud) with you. Keep it up, a I said, can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2007)

Satori #2 has just been confirmed male (as suspected) and killed!

Check out the balls on this....just before I cut him down!



And then there were 3.....

So that leaves me with Satori #3, #4 and #5 confirmed females. I'm very happy with that and I also 3 rooted clones of each.

Here they are on Day 10 of flowering.....


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 12, 2007)

So what strains have you grown so far then, the snow white fem, and then these mandala strains. Have you grown anything other than mandala or nirvana, how do you rate the genetics of the mandala.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> So what strains have you grown so far then, the snow white fem, and then these mandala strains. Have you grown anything other than mandala or nirvana, how do you rate the genetics of the mandala.


Hey man, thanks for stopping by....

This is only my 2nd grow mate, so I've only ever grown the Nirvana fem snow whites before. Which I have to say I was very impressed with. All 10 seeds germinated, were very stable/consistent (except for 1 that was a bit weird) and all 10 were girls! Lovely smoke too (he says puffing away on my snow white herbal breakfast! mmmmmm) So well done Nirvana  Bit pricey for the fem seeds though.

I'm very happy with the Mandala genetcis so far, but obviously I don't have much to compare them with. They cloned very easily though and they really do seem to thrive off big pots, nice soil and low nutes. Which is exactly what the breeders claim. I've only fed my plants a couple of times to date.

I've just started my Mandala Hashberry's off as well and they are a week old now. So far so good. I have started a new journal for these babies.

For my next grow I've got some Malawi Gold, a classic pure Sativa. So I'm setting myself a bit of a challenge with this one by trying to grow it indoors. These are gonna get TALL and flower for ages, but hopefully it will all be worth it for the bud! 

Have you had any experience with this strain or other pure Sativa's? Growing indoors?

btw.....your girl count is looking good man!  Nice work!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 12, 2007)

I've potted all my female clones up into soil now.....except one that did not have much root growth compared to the others, where the cubes were totally bursting with roots. The slow one is still in the my propagator. Male clones are now in the bin!

Here's some pics of my clones in soil......it's 2 weeks since I took the cuttings. My Hasberry seedlings are in the middle.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 15, 2007)

It's Day 13 of flower today and I just went out to check on my girls. Flowering is really kicking in now and little bud sites are starting to form all over the place  It gets exciting from now folks!

You can see for yourselves on Monday when I update with pictures to mark the start of the 3rd week of flowering.


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 15, 2007)

What kind of temps you running?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> What kind of temps you running?


Hey man....about 28-30C max day in the green house at the moment, outside temps 18-20C. 16C at night (with a small heater running low) in the green house, outside temps 9-12C.

It's much better now the weather's getting cooler....and when winter sets in, my speed adjustable intake fan will come in very handy so I can reduce the amount of COLD air coming in. Right now I'm still running the intake at full speed.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2007)

Today is the start of the third week flowering and I'm very excited about the little buds which are starting to form  I had forgot how exciting this part of the grow is!!

Anyway......I'll let the pics do the talking.....any questions or comments welcome! Thanks 

My 3 girls together....

  


And some individual shots of my very young buds....


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2007)

and here are my Satori clones 19 days since they were cut. They are now really starting to grow!

 

2 of my clones are looking a bit sorry, both of them from Satori#5 which was my 'runt', although you wouldn't know it was ever runt to look at it now. The third Satori#5 clone is not great either, but it's doing better than the other 2. So clearly Satori #5 doesn't clone so good, so I know for sure that I won't be using #5 as my mother.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## gigi999 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey,
nice grow I am thinking of going satori after my huge and messy oaxacan sativa.
it's day 17 today, have they stopped stretching and hwo tall are they now?

cheers
G


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 19, 2007)

hey gigi, thanks man...I am really enjoying growing my Satori's, so I would certainly recommend the strain. Can't comment on the smoke yet obviously, but I hear it's some lovely shit!

The stretch really slowed after 10-14 days of 12/12. You can see what they were like Day 1 flower in the attached pic below, compared to the above pics from today.

They are currently about 70-75cm tall.


----------



## gigi999 (Sep 19, 2007)

great, that sounds about right for my tiny grow space.
keep it up it's looking very good


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going away in a couple of weeks and I'm going to be away a lot with work in October as well, so I've decided to set myself a small pump based irrigation system to keep my plants fed/watered while I'm not at home.

I've purchased the following:

Nova Pump 800
Air Pump Rena 100
Airline and airstone
Low pressure drippers x 6 on 4mm pipe
25L Bucket (res)
And then some 13mm pipe with fixings and fittings for the drippers etc

I'm going to setup a ring main with the 13mm pipe and then I'll have the 6 drippers running off this line.....2 per pot. The drippers are 2l an hour.

Just doing some tests in the bathroom before I take it all down to my grow room and plumb it all in.

Testing my equipment......







and measuring the drip rate for myself so I can work out my timer/watering schedule....







My plants like 4 litres of water every 2 days, so based on 2 x 2l p/h drippers, that means I'll need to run my pump for just an hour every 2 days. I'll set the airstone off 10 mins before the pump starts to get my res nice and aerated before being fed to the plants....

I'll post some more pics once I've got it all hooked up in my grow room.

This is not a permanent irrigation solution and it will just be used when I'm not at home. When I am home, I will continue to water and feed manually as normal.


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 21, 2007)

Fuck it!!....bloody thing leaks where I fit the 4mm drippers into the main irrigation line. That's why I tested it in the bath though!! I've tried a few times fixing the drippers, but it's no good, they just leak. Gonna have to re think how I attach my drippers to the main line now. I've just seen an 8 outlet manifold for 4mm irrigation lines...I think this will provide a more secure, tight fitting for the drippers. The last thing I want while I'm away is to not give my plants any water and just flood my grow room instead!


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2007)

I wasn't going to update my flowering pics until Monday at the start of week 3, but I just took this pic and had to post it.....my girls are really showing their potential now........check it.....


----------



## gigi999 (Sep 28, 2007)

hey have you got some more updates?


----------



## smi32th (Sep 30, 2007)

wel ive kept up with your past two grows, no comments yet tho, but i started my won closet grow, just with a 250w MH and have a fan blowing on 5 different plants, one of myplants I started off under just a reg. light about a month ago, now its been under the 250w with the other 4 plants i started. My plant is about 8 in tall. how tall should it be if i want to produce about an oz a plant. I have a 2x4x7 foot tall grow space, so upward height is no prob.?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry it's been so long since any updates...

so it's now 35 days of 12/12. 5 weeks flowering.

I've got some problems with one of my girls. She's showing some sort of deficiency or maybe a leaf fungus, I can't work it out cos the other 2 are ok, so I'm keeping a close on eye on her for now and just removing the affected leaves. Might have to harvest this one early though if it is a fungus, as I don't want her fucking up my other 2 healty gilrs. There is little/no treatment I can do for fungus at this stage of growth. Any sort of sprays are totally out now, so I've just got my fingers crossed for her really.

Anyway, enough rambling from me for now....here are some pics for ya....enjoy!


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking yummy! How tall are they now and have you been feeding them anything?


----------



## gigi999 (Oct 9, 2007)

looking very very nice indeed


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 9, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Looking yummy! How tall are they now and have you been feeding them anything?


Thanks for the comments. They are around 85cm now. They got over the flower stretch after 3 weeks of 12/12. I'm feeding all the time now with every watering, they are pretty hungry at this stage. I watered them once with just clean water and no nutes last week and they looked really hungry for it, so I won't do that again.



gigi999 said:


> looking very very nice indeed


Hey gigi...thanks man....I'm pretty pleased, but I'm battling with a leaf fungus at the moment. I had to remove quite a few leaves from one of my plants yesterday to stop it spreading. No further signs of it today, but I am fearful of how much this will affect my yield. Especially if it spreads any more. I've only got 3 weeks left so I'm hoping they can hang in there and I can keep the fungus under control.

Thanks for stopping by my grow!


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 9, 2007)

Snow, thanks for the reply. Hope the leaf fungus stays under control, as that would be a real downer if you lost any girls this late on.

How often and how much water are they taking? Also, you might have mentioed it befor but, what kind of nutes are you using and how much? I ask because the Mandala site suggests that the Satori requires very little feeding and wondered if you found this to be true.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 9, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snow, thanks for the reply. Hope the leaf fungus stays under control, as that would be a real downer if you lost any girls this late on.
> 
> How often and how much water are they taking? Also, you might have mentioed it befor but, what kind of nutes are you using and how much? I ask because the Mandala site suggests that the Satori requires very little feeding and wondered if you found this to be true.


Thanks, I'm hoping I can keep it under control too. I'm getting some Citrofresh to spray on the plants. I know I said I wouldn't be spraying anything and normally I would not spray anything on my plants at this stage, but apparently Citrofresh is ok and can actually be used to prevent or treat bud rot as well. I've been doing some reading up on it. So we'll see how it does.

this is the stuff.....Citrofresh - Products - Citrofresh .....if you're interested. It is organically certified and it is bascially extracted from Orange peel, so I kind of feel ok spraying it on my plants this late in flower. 

For feeding, I think I fed them only once during veg growth. But in flower I've found them to be quite hungry. As I said before, I missed a feed and they looked sorry for it. I am using BioBizz nutes and am currently feeding at 2ml Bloom and 2ml Grow per litre with every watering. This has increased from 1ml of Grow and Bloom p/l at the 2nd week flowering.

I give each plant 3-4 litres of water every 3 or so days. Depends how warm it has been.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 10, 2007)

The citrofresh turned up and I covered my flowering space and plants with the stuff this morning. I'm really hoping it's effective at killing off my leaf fungus and stopping it spreading. I'll keep you posted....

In the mean time, a quick update on my Satori clones/mothers....4 clones have been moved into my flowering space, around the edges of the room. This is mostly to free up space in my veg cupboard, but also to give me a head start on my next harvest! 

Meanwhile, in the veg cupboard I have 2 Satori clones which I have selected as mother plants (1st pic).....and then 2 other remaining clones, which I will just flower when I have more room in my flowering space (2nd pic).

The 3rd pic is of all my vegging plants. 4 Hashberry's from seeds in the middle and then my 4 Satori clones/mothers. It's getting a little cramped in there!


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 10, 2007)

The clones look great! How about some pics of the seeded Satoris in flower?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 10, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> The clones look great! How about some pics of the seeded Satoris in flower?


Thanks.....Here's a couple for ya from this morning! It's Day 38 flowering today.


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 10, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Thanks.....Here's a couple for ya from this morning! It's Day 38 flowering today.


A couple of questions: Are the lack of sideshoots in the pictures from the clones you cut earlier or did they just thin out as they did the flowering stretch? Also, are those sticks in the picture holding up the colas or are they there for some other reason?

Nice resin prodution evident on the leaves in the second picture. Thought about yield estimates yet?


----------



## trapper (Oct 10, 2007)

i really want to see the end results of these genetics,ive read alot about mandela seeds,now i want to see the end result,yours are looking good,by the way do you know if babygro finished theirs and how they turned out.thanks


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> A couple of questions: Are the lack of sideshoots in the pictures from the clones you cut earlier or did they just thin out as they did the flowering stretch? Also, are those sticks in the picture holding up the colas or are they there for some other reason?
> 
> Nice resin prodution evident on the leaves in the second picture. Thought about yield estimates yet?


No, I took my cuttings/clones before switching to 12/12. One of my plants looks a bit bare because of all the leaves I removed that had this leaf spot fungus thing going on, so it looks semi manicured already! The sticks are actually for supporting some of my lower branches/buds. I've tied the branches down a bit on one of the plants to try and helps with light penetration to the lower buds, just experimenting really. The big colas can support themselves just fine as my main stems are so fat! It's the lower branches that need a little support.

I'm hoping for at least 2 oz dried per plant, but only time will tell.



trapper said:


> i really want to see the end results of these genetics,ive read alot about mandela seeds,now i want to see the end result,yours are looking good,by the way do you know if babygro finished theirs and how they turned out.thanks


Thanks for stopping by Trapper. You and me both mate. No idea what happened to Babygro, I would love to know how his plants finished, but he's just vansihed from here.


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 11, 2007)

wow! 2 oz. per plant is a great result...... hope it works out. Have you been able to achieve this with past grows or are you going by the Satori yield estimates from the Mandala site?

I remember now that you took clones so that probably explains part of the reason they look like they have no side shoots (i.e., less bushy than others I have seen). Don't get me wrong, they look great!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> wow! 2 oz. per plant is a great result...... hope it works out. Have you been able to achieve this with past grows or are you going by the Satori yield estimates from the Mandala site?
> 
> I remember now that you took clones so that probably explains part of the reason they look like they have no side shoots (i.e., less bushy than others I have seen). Don't get me wrong, they look great!


well I don't have 2 oz per plant yet, but that's what I'm hoping for based on what I achieved from my first grow earlier this year, which was just under 2 oz per plant. But we'll know for sure soon enough.

How bushy a plant is, is more genetic than anything else, if you don't do any topping or training. Most of the Mandala strains seem to grow good single main colas, which is why they are good strains for SOG growing.

I'm planning a 12 plant SOG for next year some time using clones from my Satori mother, but that's a long way off yet. I've got to finish these Satori's, plus my Hashberry's and a few other Satori clones I have kicking around before I can get into that one.


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 11, 2007)

I just finished reading your Snow White grow journal and now see where you got the 2 oz per plant number. Well done there, it was a really noce grow and the Satori strain should do equal if not better now that you have that much more experience. Can't wait to see the end product!


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 11, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> How bushy a plant is, is more genetic than anything else, if you don't do any topping or training. Most of the Mandala strains seem to grow good single main colas, which is why they are good strains for SOG growing.


I understand all the genetics stuff, I should have said "those are less bushy than other Satoris I have seen".

Not a bad thing, just an observation or perhaps picture perspective.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 11, 2007)

fucking cool.


----------



## gigi999 (Oct 11, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> fucking cool.


What???????


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 12, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> fucking cool.


Thanks!



gigi999 said:


> What???????


I think he's telling me plants are fucking cool

What's wrong with that....do you not agree?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going away till Friday so here's a quick picture update for ya before I leave....

Pic 1 - My small res to water/feed my plants from while I'm away. Pumps are set on timers to feed them twice, on Tuesday and Friday. The airstone will bubble for a bit everyday and during waterings. The plant on top is one of my Satori clones that been in the flowering room about 12 days or so.

Pic 2 - A couple more clones in the corners of my flowering room.

and then some shots of the big girls @ 41 days of 12/12

Enjoy........till next week!


----------



## daddychrisg (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking great, wishing you luck on your time away..I am sure that you have everything dialed and in place! I am veging my Satori right now...I hope I get some pheno's like yours!


----------



## gigi999 (Oct 15, 2007)

what can I say.. yeah they are fucking great


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 19, 2007)

Snow you back yet? Would love some updated pics of the girls. Closeups of the main colas and side shoots would be interesting at this point.

Are they still maintaining the 85cm height they had after 3 weeks into flower or are they adding on slow height?


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 19, 2007)

Also, how much longer do you suppose until they are ready?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey all....quick update before I go away again tomorrow for the week. I've got my reservoir and timers all set up to feed them again while I'm away.

When I got back on Friday and checked on my plants I was sorry to see my leaf spot fungus has spread more onto one of my other plants, so that's 2 that have been affected now. My best plant is still fine though and is showing good resistence to the fungus, for this reason I have selected the cutting/clone from this plant as a mother.

Here's some pics for ya anyway......

Pic 1 - Just for you Sylvan my friend, some of the side shoots! 

Pic 2 - Is my strong bitch!!

Pic 3 - A group shot

Pic 4 - Another of the strong one. Such a FAT main cola on this one!

Pic 5 - One of my flowering clones at around 3 weeks 12/12

Till next week folks!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snow you back yet? Would love some updated pics of the girls. Closeups of the main colas and side shoots would be interesting at this point.
> 
> Are they still maintaining the 85cm height they had after 3 weeks into flower or are they adding on slow height?


Pics above mate! Yep, height is still the same.



SylvanElf said:


> Also, how much longer do you suppose until they are ready?


I'm thinking at least 2 more weeks.....Can't come soon enough though!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Looking great, wishing you luck on your time away..I am sure that you have everything dialed and in place! I am veging my Satori right now...I hope I get some pheno's like yours!


Thanks man. All went well with watering/feeding while away, same again this week I hope. Only problem is my bloody leaf spot. My room is getting a serious clean when these girls are done. Good luck with yours. Hope all is well man!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 21, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> what can I say.. yeah they are fucking great


Thanks man...all great, except for the bloody leaf spot!!


----------



## SylvanElf (Oct 29, 2007)

Well thank you very much Snow.... very lovely side shoots they are!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 31, 2007)

Found hermies in the garden! Fuck it!! I'm so dissapointed.

It's Day 58 flowering today and I was getting excited about harvest. Now I'm just wondering how many seeds I'm gonna find!! I was looking for the source of the pollen and soon found it.....and in the process covered one of my flowering clones in the stuff. Double fuck it!! Now I'm really pissed!!.

So my plan is to let my 3 main girls finish (producing fucking seeds!!) a bit more and then I'll chop them at the end of the week. I would of left them another week, but I need the smoke really badly and I want to start a fresh now. My flowering clones are going in the bin as they must of been pollinated for sure, especailly after I helped them along. Flowering space needs a v good clean before I put anything else into flower.

I'll post updates after I harvest and let you know how bad the seed count is.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Found hermies in the garden! Fuck it!! I'm so dissapointed.
> 
> It's Day 58 flowering today and I was getting excited about harvest. Now I'm just wondering how many seeds I'm gonna find!! I was looking for the source of the pollen and soon found it.....and in the process covered one of my flowering clones in the stuff. Double fuck it!! Now I'm really pissed!!.
> 
> ...


shitty deal


just one plant?

genetics or stress?

whatcha thinik?


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 2, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> shitty deal
> 
> 
> just one plant?
> ...


Yeah, very shitty. I think just one plant and I think genetics. It was my #5 that I found the pollen sack on and this was always my runt. I did think about killing it v early on, now I really wish I had!

I'll be chopping them all down today so I'll know the extent of the damage and whether I had any more hermies. If all looks ok on #3 and #4 when I chop them, then I've got some clones of these two, dieing to be flowered, so I'll give my room a good clean and get them into flower this weekend. I also have a very nice Hashberry girl in veg that will also go into flower.

I'll keep you all posted on events over the weekend. I know for sure I've got some good bud to smoke, I'm just very dissapointed that it's not as good as it could/should be. But this is how we learn!


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd have to agree that it's shotty genetics. How good your plants look SnowWhite I can't imagine any stress in that growroom, plants look great!.


----------



## SylvanElf (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow, sorry to hear about the hermie mucking up the works. I am sure you will be well satisfied with the bud in any case. Won't those seeds, if any, be feminized? Could you not save them and grow more without paying for more seed. FDD would probably be the one to ask here but just an idea.

Be sure and give us plenty of harvest pictures and yield reports in the coming days!


----------



## trapper (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds like bad genetics,thats a shitload of time to have this happen,scarry stuff those hermies


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey all,

An update from Spain.....I'm here all week with work!

Thanks for all the comments guys, but don't feel too bad for me and my hermie problem. I still cut down some very nice buds and seeds seem to have only been produced on a few lower buds. Most of the buds seem to be totally seed free.

So, I harvested all my plants last Friday. About a week too soon for my liking, but given the pollination from hermies, I just wanted to cut them down and start a fresh ASAP...plus I need the smoke so bad now. Looks like I actually had 2 hermies. Found burst pollen sacks on 2 of my plants when I harvested them. So maybe it was environmental stress that caused my plants to produce balls. But I can't imagine what. I guess the leaf spot didn't help, plus I had a few cold nights before I got my heater timer and temps properly dialed in for the colder nights.

Whether environmental or genetic, I've decided I couldn't risk any hermies in the garden again, so I killed ALL my Satori clones. Very sad about!

I've got one female Hashberry that has been vegging for ever. This has now gone into my flowering space and I really hope I have good solid female genetics in this one. I'll be keeping a very close eye on her.

My harvested buds are drying this week while I'm away and I will start the curing process on Friday when I am back in the UK. I'll post some pics for you then.

For my next grow...I've just ordered some Jack Herer seeds from Sensi Seeds. I just had to do it....it's my favourite strain when I'm over in Holland and I always planned to grow it one day. That day is now!! I'm very excited about it!!


----------



## SylvanElf (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking forward to the pictures and report when you get back. What was the total days in flower then? Enjoy Spain, awesome food there.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 8, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Looking forward to the pictures and report when you get back. What was the total days in flower then? Enjoy Spain, awesome food there.


60 days flower in total. But I know they had some more to give. Maybe they would of been properly finished at 60 days if some of the plants energy was not concentrating on making seeds. Mandala recommend 65-70 days for Satori, so I wasn't far off though.

Yep, food in Spain is v good....and so so cheap!!

I'm home tomorrow and I can't wait to check on my buds and have a smoke. Not had a smoke all week so it will be a good opportunity for a smoke test. I reckon it's gonna blow my head off. It's the thing I hate about travelling aborad with work, no fuckin' weed!! Except when I get to go Holland, that's always a pleasure!! 

I just spoke to my mrs on the phone and my Jack Herer seeds turned up this morning  So I'll be starting them off next week! Happy fucking days!!!


----------



## SylvanElf (Nov 8, 2007)

Snow..... looking forward to following the Hashberry and now the Jack H. Safe travels home and I look forward to your smoke report.... why not have the Mrs. trial it for you while you are gone?


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL...Id be pissed if my girl did that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats like opening christmas presents up when the person who gave it to you isnt there. Not cool. Id blaze her up when I got home of course.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 8, 2007)

SylvanElf said:


> Snow..... looking forward to following the Hashberry and now the Jack H. Safe travels home and I look forward to your smoke report.... why not have the Mrs. trial it for you while you are gone?


Nah man, sadly the mrs doesn't smoke anymore. She gets random drug tests at work, so can't really risk it.



jonnyblaze24 said:


> LOL...Id be pissed if my girl did that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thats like opening christmas presents up when the person who gave it to you isnt there. Not cool. Id blaze her up when I got home of course.


She would be welcome to it if she still smoked though. She's my girl, what's mine is hers, you know. But as she doesn't smoke....all the more for me.....hehehehehe!


----------



## SylvanElf (Nov 9, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Nah man, sadly the mrs doesn't smoke anymore. She gets random drug tests at work, so can't really risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> She would be welcome to it if she still smoked though. She's my girl, what's mine is hers, you know. But as she doesn't smoke....all the more for me.....hehehehehe!


I feel the same way Snow, my girl gets whatever she wants..... we are both much happier that way.


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 17, 2007)

I am @ day 43 with my satori's and no hermi's yet! I am crossing my fingers and watching carefully on this one. Do you have any idea when your plants started pushing out pollen? I have 6 moms going, so I really hope your experience was a isolated event...


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 17, 2007)

hey chris...sounds like your're rolling along nicely mate. I don't really know exactly when mine turned I'm afraid, I would of said my by day 43 though for sure. My problem was I did not watch mine closely enough, mostly cos I away lots, but it sounds like you have that one covered so you should be fine man. I'm so sick of picking seeds out of my weed man.

But I have a single hashberry flowering now about 2 weeks away from being done and thankfully there are no seeds in her buds I just can't wait till she's ready!

Good luck with the rest of your grow anyway mate!


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 17, 2007)

hey chris...sounds like your're rolling along nicely mate. I don't really know exactly when mine turned I'm afraid, I would of said my by day 43 though for sure. My problem was I did not watch mine closely enough, mostly cos I away lots, but it sounds like you have that one covered so you should be fine man. I'm so sick of picking seeds out of my weed man.

But I have a single hashberry flowering now about 2 weeks away from being done and thankfully there are no seeds in her buds




I just can't wait till she's ready!

Good luck with the rest of your grow anyway mate!

_Thanks for the reply mate, Yeah no sign yet of any pollen pods! I hope they don't go bad, because they are going to be monsters if they can go the full duration...I think they will give the snow cap some competition in my garden... How is the smoke?_


----------



## jbreeze (Jan 3, 2008)

no bud pics??


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be posting pics of my 3 Satori's soon...No sign of pollen pods! 54 days of flower..


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Jbreeze....sorry man....this grow went to shit....or seed I should say. My buds were pretty crappy and nothing much to look at, so I didn't post any pics. I didn't even bother taking any. Just wanted to put this grow behind me and move on.

Glad all is going well for you Chris mate.

I never got back to you on the smoke report did I, well mate, you won't be dissapointed! Mine were chopped early and seeded, but the high and the taste were spot on. Except when I missed a seed and smoked it! YUK!!!


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Satori's are the three in the back....They are very different from each other in size, but the structure is the same....I thought the tallest one was going to be just a stretched out mess, but it filled in and is now the Monster of the three! I think I will grow the Mid sized one in the future, due to its symmetry, it will be easy to trim, and I think I can get 12 plants in a square meter @ 3" height. Sorry for the lack of quality in the pics, I just could not help myself, and had to post what I had!


----------



## TheSkyIsPurple...Haze (Jul 6, 2008)

I've grow satori's before and i'm still growing them now but mine always seem to go tall and thin how did you get yours to stay short and with loads of leaves?


----------



## Properlike (Jul 6, 2009)

Next time give Dutchmater Reverse with Penetrtor a shot...I actually saved a couple of plants that were pollenated by a hermi using the stuff it really works!!


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 13, 2009)

it looks like you go from seed to harvest in those pots .what size pots are those and what your average yeild


----------



## bioguy (Jan 8, 2012)

I've grown Ganesh, Hashberry and Mandala #1. The first round went almost exactly like Snow's. 

I've seen lots of hermies but NO SEEDS. Remember that not all male flowers are fertile. Obviously lots are. A friend has gotten a few undeveloped seeds from the Ganesh but so far (about 9 1000 watt crops between me and my friends) it is not a problem. The company is clear that they breed for nutrient use efficiency and local characteristics and talks about the cons of "traditional" cannabis genetics. If you read between the lines, "traditional" = 1) Get rid of hermies, 2) Standardize 3) Photoperiod reduction etc. These genetics should be thought of as the grey area between landraces and modern strains and some hermies should be expected. BUT, imo selecting a good mother and keeping feeding low they will not be a problem. 

2 systems were used. 
1) I used a blend of FFOF, Roots and Vital Earth Soil and feed LOW amounts of PBP, LK, CM+. 12 plants under a 1000 watt SCROG. The plants got no ferts during a one month veg and move slowly up to 2 gallon smart pots. I started feeding with just LK during trans and by week 3 flower started adding PBPB. Slowly worked up to 800 ppm feeding. 

Everything went well till week 5 and then, hermies and lockout.

2) Ebb and flow, rockwool chunks, same nutrients. Veg at 400-800. Flower from 800-1000ppm.

This tray went to shit asap. As soon as they went to flower they stunted. NO stretch or veg in 1st two weeks. Never filled out. Bad leaf curl. Flushed. Got worse. Yellowed.... 

It looked like the hydro tray was toast early but the yield were almost identical to the soil tray. I got up to 2.2 ounces of some off the plants in both systems (this was a mother selection with all three strains so it was highly variable) the product was good (B+ by Colorado dispensary standards) but not great. It lacked aroma and the hairs locked burnt. I even harvested at 60 days (all strains) because the hairs were maturing faster than the trichs. A little over 1 pound per 1000 watts (low yield mostly explained by the runts in the trays).

About 20% of the plants had bud mold which is really rare in Colorado. My humidity was fine but the buds were enormous.

Mandala insists that over feeding their plants will cause male flowers, premature pistil wilt, premature end to flowering and many other problems. I saw all of this. They also insist that PBP has inappropriate NPK values for their plants. In my experience this appears to be true. OR they are really hard to grow?

I've tried again with various nutrient regimes (and topping the plants to fight the bud rot, which works) and still not nailed it, in fact things have gotten way worse. I tried the Mandala website directions (virtually no feeding) but that reduced my yields considerably. The plants yellowed instantly and did not recover after a feeding (it was too late). I tried using Liquid Karma and Roots Trinity (both have very low NPK but lots of love) but this caused INSTANT yellowing, probably from the molasses in the Trinity. Once again they did not recover. My next attempt just went into flower.

I used a blend of Roots and FFOF soil, 16 plant (Mandal 1 and Hashberry) SCROG. They stunted for a week or so after being transplanted into full strength soil but were veging vigorously when the went in to flowering. These will get one feeding at the end of week one with a blend of Liquid Karma (50ppm) and GH Flora Nova Bloom (100ppm). Then I'll double this and feed them every ten days or so till week 6. Ive learned that Roots Trinity will strip the soil of N almost immediately so I'll use it once after week six. 

If anyone knows these strains well and thinks my new plan sucks or is crazy PLEASE chime in. I've had three trays in a row with under a pound and I'm feed up (and bankrupt). My next tray will be Grape Kush (a plant I know I can grow) but I see a ton of potential in the Mandala. The Mandala #1 is the densest Peppery/Sage Sativa I've ever seen and finishes faster than most strains (you would not know this was a hybrid if all you could do was smell and smoke it, its even short). Both strains should easily give 2lb/1000watts if they can yield 2.2 ounce plants (I had 12 per tray but 16 would have fit).


----------



## Haleocu (Jul 27, 2013)

SnowWhite said:


> It's the middle of week 5. 39 days since I popped the seeds into the dirt and it's starting to get interesting now! I'm pretty certain I'm seeing some pre-flowers developing, but I'm not toally sure on them yet, so I'm not going to comment any more on this for now.
> 
> I am seeing some slight N and Mg def, so I've given them all a nice light feed of Bio Grow (1ml/litre) and also foliar fed some Epsom Salts with a very light Alg-a-mic dose. I think they will like this feed a lot! They'll be getting nice fresh soil soon as well, they will like this even more!
> 
> ...


in second picture n and mg definence? 
i have same problem now on my satori. white semptoms on leaves. what should i do?
thamnk you


----------

